# How to translate web pages from Portuguese to English



## siobhanwf

If you do not already use GOOGLE CHROME download it. 

Google Chrome - Get a fast new browser. For PC, Mac and Linux


Once you have downloaded the GOOGLE CHROME search engine go to 

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aapbdbdomjkkjkaonfhkkikfgjllcleb


to install the google translate icon 

when you go to a site in another language just choose your language of choice (the one you want to translate to) and off you go


----------



## siobhanwf

Fantastic idea Algarve but OUCH !!!!


----------



## Algarve

*free translate tool*



siobhanwf said:


> Fantastic idea Algarve but OUCH !!!!


I have my established website and in the last few months I changed my website translator from Google to Microsoft it will translate 38 different languages, and we have been told it is better than Google with less Brazilian in it, not giving any URL as you can easily find it yourself under( Microsoft translator). it is ideal if you have a website:ranger:


----------



## annaatasova

Today I use Google Translate for every time I want to get a translation between languages. I find it very useful especially for longer paragraphs, so then I can just do a bulk translate and then go in and do my own tweaks to the translated text.
Just google "Google Translate" for the translation tool.

Hope this is informative.

-Anna


----------

